# Finally finished my in wall 150



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

I've been finishing my basement off and on when I have time and finally finished. Time to celebrate! Just wanted to post some pics and show of my pride and joy 

From the Front:

















From the rear:









DIY sump/trickle filter:


----------



## Adrnalnrsh (Mar 18, 2008)

Looks awesome, I definitely want to do one of those.

Do you have more light?


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

great job!! That looks great, I bet you saved alot of money doing it yourself.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Nov 23, 2007)

That looks very, very nice. Nice work. Post more pics please :thumb:


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks its one of the funnest fish projects I've done and certainly the funnest part of doing the basement.

I will have more light. Right now I just have one home depot light sitting on the tank and the top of the glass lid is dusty while the bottom has some algae on it. I was thinking I would put one more set of home depot florescent lights and might put a blacklight in for one of the bulbs to see how that looks. I will hopefully do that this weekend and I'l post a pic with improved lighting.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Nov 23, 2007)

Couple quick questions:

What size tank did you use for the sump?

How do you have the media stacked in the bucket? Do you have some dividers separating the layers or how did you go about it?

Probably a better question is did you make a thread for the build on this and I can find my own answers


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

I didn't make a thread when I built the filter, but I need to clean it so I'll probably do that this weekend and post some pics. The tank is a standard 29 gallon. It is a nice size because the ridges of the 5 gallon bucket rest on it. I wouldn't buy a 29 gallon for that purpose, but I had an extra so it worked perfect.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

I re aquascaped it this weekend and cleaned the lids. The tank now looks like this:









This weekend I built another sump like this one and documented the design in this thread:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=170795


----------



## is300soon (Nov 2, 2008)

LOOKS awesome but, i would have put a background on the tank or painted the rear, I just painted my tanks and I don't think ill ever go back. I cannot stand seeing wires, walls, etc etc behind all the fish.

LOOKS GREAT though, I love it!

D


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words. I have thought about painting it but I like to see the fish when i am feeding them from the heater room behind the tank. The only time the stuff behind it is really visible is when the lights are on in that room or, unfortunately, when I take a flash photo from the front.


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow!! Love it. :dancing: =D>


----------



## BANANAHANDS (Mar 22, 2007)

Have you considered making a rigid backing for the tank that you can lower/remove when you feed the fish? You could just paint a piece of cardboard or acrylic and secure it to the back of the tank. Just an idea. Tanks looks awesome! :thumb:


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

SAWEEET VERY NICE!


----------



## is300soon (Nov 2, 2008)

or even a pull down black curtain on a roll.

D


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

Problem is, I'm lazy. If I put any kind of removable cover, two weeks later it will be in the removed or 'up' position permanently. one of these days I may drywall the interior of the heater room and paint it black.


----------



## Entoman (Sep 17, 2008)

tannable75 said:


> Thanks for the kind words. I have thought about painting it but I like to see the fish when i am feeding them from the heater room behind the tank. The only time the stuff behind it is really visible is when the lights are on in that room or, unfortunately, when I take a flash photo from the front.


Automobile window tint works great for this. You cant see through the tank when the back room is not illuminated but if the lights are on in the tank you can see from the back to do maintenance and feeding. Got it on my in wall tank.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

Entoman said:


> tannable75 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the kind words. I have thought about painting it but I like to see the fish when i am feeding them from the heater room behind the tank. The only time the stuff behind it is really visible is when the lights are on in that room or, unfortunately, when I take a flash photo from the front.
> ...


That's a great idea. I even have a neighbor in the tinting business........


----------

